# Live CAM overlooking the bay viewable on the web.



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Problem is that it is B-E-A-U-tiful at the house but when I get to the dock the wind is kicked up the water is way too rough for a decenttime out on the water. It is a 30 minute drive from my house to 17th and I get pissed off each time the Weather guesser can't get it right. 

Does anyone know of any up to date Live CAM's so that you might be able to tell what the bay is doing before wasting my time getting the boat and everything ready only to be disapointed?


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.alohasurf.net/


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

This is of Perdido but will give an idea of surf and sound 

http://www.gulfcondos.com/webcam/


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replys guys. It will give me atleast some idea before I hit the road for the water.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe this is actually a view of the Gulf ... http://peglegpetes.com/dining_pensacola_marina.asp

Here's acouple of inland ones (not exactly sure where, somewhere in Gulf Breeze)... http://icons.wunderground.com/webcamramdisk/f/4/f4phlyer/1/current.jpg?time=1191689730 http://icons.wunderground.com/webcamramdisk/f/4/f4phlyer/2/current.jpg?time=1191689740

I-10 westbound over Escambia Bay http://www.i10-i110.com/traffic/cameraclientview.aspx?camnum=5


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the other cams. Maybe nowI canmakea more educated decisionto head to the water.


----------

